# iPad mini.



## ChrisC (May 6, 2018)

Ok, so my sister's gone through a divorce and her sons iPad mini needed to be erased and factory reset so we can sell it on. She doesn't know the password or the apple id/activation. I phone Crapple and in not so many words they told me it's been bricked.

Fuck you Crapple. If it was an Android device I could have reset into recovery mode and factory reset it from there.

I would be extremely grateful if anyone has suggestions.

WTF Do people see in Apple. They are to be honest quite bluntly, cunts.

Sorry rant over.

Cheers in advance for some or any advice. 

Sent from my H8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2018)

ChrisC said:


> Ok, so my sister's gone through a divorce and her sons iPad mini needed to be erased and factory reset so we can sell it on. She doesn't know the password or the apple id/activation. I phone Crapple and in not so many words they told me it's been bricked.
> 
> Fuck you Crapple. If it was an Android device I could have reset into recovery mode and factory reset it from there.
> 
> ...



Hopefully you feel the same say if someone steals an android device and resets it.


----------



## ChrisC (May 6, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Hopefully you feel the same say if someone steals an android device and resets it.


What are you talking about? This iPad belongs to my sisters 4 year son. We want to sell it on due to money problems after a rather expensive court case. 

If your not going to help, then kindly move on.

Thank you. 

Sent from my H8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs quoad (May 6, 2018)

ChrisC said:


> What are you talking about?


The security.

It works.

Perhaps too well, ay.


----------



## ChrisC (May 6, 2018)

No way around it? So it's bricked? What a waste. 

Sent from my H8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs quoad (May 6, 2018)

ChrisC said:


> No way around it? So it's bricked? What a waste.


Idk dude. There probably is a way around it, but some sensible googling is probably going to be more helpful than apple support. 

Your call is fundamentally indistinguishable from that of a half arsed thief. Unless you have access to the email account that was used to set the iPad up. 

(If you do, then the password should be easily reset through apple’s credentials management site.)

Therein lies part of the problem with calling Apple support.


----------



## ChrisC (May 6, 2018)

Ok, thanks. I'm too tired to sort it out now. But I will definitely take on your advice about Googling the problem. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## peterkro (May 6, 2018)

If you google the problem you'll see it's a piece of piss to do a factory reset.


----------



## ChrisC (May 6, 2018)

Okie dokie. [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## danny la rouge (May 6, 2018)

Or find the ID and password. Presumably the owner has them somewhere. Try searching "Apple ID and password" in her email account.


----------



## ChrisC (May 6, 2018)

All I have is the email address associated with the iPad. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## keybored (May 6, 2018)

ChrisC said:


> All I have is the email address associated with the iPad.



Does your sister still have access to that mailbox?


----------



## ChrisC (May 6, 2018)

I'm not a 100 percent sure. But, probably not. Her heads all over the place with these court sessions. I think she has misplaced it all. 

Sent from my H8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2018)

ChrisC said:


> What are you talking about? This iPad belongs to my sisters 4 year son. We want to sell it on due to money problems after a rather expensive court case.
> 
> If your not going to help, then kindly move on.
> 
> ...



You have the opinion that the ability to reset an android device without any security is a plus.

With regard to your problem, you need to reset the password of the apple id using the security questions or if you can access the ipad, i.e if you havent wiped it yet, you can do it via the ipad. 

Onerous.


----------



## ChrisC (May 7, 2018)

Wiping the data without security is in my opinion a plus. You can still lock down information on Android. But I'm not after any data I just wanna factory reset. Yes, the iPad is already wiped now. I can't set it up for a new owner. Keep getting the activation lock. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## joustmaster (May 7, 2018)

This can happens in android too. Depending on settings you need the Google account too factory rest the phone


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 7, 2018)

I gave a mate an old iPad of mine when I upgraded, he set a new password and then forgot what he’d set it as. 
Basically you overcome the issue with iTunes. I can’t remember exactly what you do but I’m pretty sure it’s almost as simple as plugging the device into a pc with iTunes running on it.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2018)

Magnus McGinty has a point. Go to the Apple ID that this IPad was set up with. (It won't be the 4-year-old).  I assume it's your sister. If she has an iPhone, go to settings -> Apple ID. If she doesn't, go to her iTunes account on her computer. In Apple ID you'll see all the devices associated with that Apple account. (In my case I have an iPhone, a Windows PC and a Windows Laptop).

I've never had to do it, but you can get verification codes sent to a trusted device. (IE whatever it is you're accessing iTunes with). This probably won't include being sent the PIN that you access a device with, but it might help you reset the PIN from another device. Never had to do it, but that's how you get into Apple ID from another device if that helps.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 7, 2018)

I was talking about factory resetting it with iTunes not recovering an account. It can be done as my mate had to do it (when he realised I couldn’t magically sort it given it was already reset and only he knew the password which he had forgotten).
So it can be done from any iTunes account.


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was talking about factory resetting it with iTunes not recovering an account. It can be done as my mate had to do it (when he realised I couldn’t magically sort it given it was already reset and only he knew the password which he had forgotten).
> So it can be done from any iTunes account.



This doesn't work if Find My iPhone has been turned on. I know because we have one at work I've tried to reset. And I can't get the purchase details to prove to Apple we own it.


----------



## ChrisC (May 8, 2018)

xenon said:


> This doesn't work if Find My iPhone has been turned on. I know because we have one at work I've tried to reset. And I can't get the purchase details to prove to Apple we own it.


So what did you do in the end? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2018)

ChrisC said:


> So what did you do in the end?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Nothing, it's an expensive shiny slate at present. TBH haven't got the time to properly track down who bought it. We're going through our second re-organisation since it was purchased, people have left and so on.


----------



## ChrisC (May 8, 2018)

Oh dear. That doesn't bode well for me then. 





xenon said:


> Nothing, it's an expensive shiny slate at present. TBH haven't got the time to properly track down who bought it. We're going through our second re-organisation since it was purchased, people have left and so on.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 8, 2018)

xenon said:


> This doesn't work if Find My iPhone has been turned on. I know because we have one at work I've tried to reset. And I can't get the purchase details to prove to Apple we own it.



Ah right. I handed it to my mate already factory reset so he mustn’t have got that far before forgetting the password hence the situation was salvaged. 
Coincidentally I sold an old desktop to a colleague and he did exactly the same thing: put in a new password then forgot it and phoned me at about nine o clock one evening thinking I had a magic wand.


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Ah right. I handed it to my mate already factory reset so he mustn’t have got that far before forgetting the password hence the situation was salvaged.
> Coincidentally I sold an old desktop to a colleague and he did exactly the same thing: put in a new password then forgot it and phoned me at about nine o clock one evening thinking I had a magic wand.



AT least with Windows, 7 anyway, there's a hacky way of resetting the password. I've had to use that a couple of times. Not had to with Win 10 but not sure the same trick works any more.


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2018)

ChrisC said:


> Oh dear. That doesn't bode well for me then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



As long as Find my iPhone hasn't been turned on, Magnus is right, you should be able to reset and wipe it with iTunes.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 8, 2018)

xenon said:


> AT least with Windows, 7 anyway, there's a hacky way of resetting the password. I've had to use that a couple of times. Not had to with Win 10 but not sure the same trick works any more.



He was able to sort it (I let him google the solution) I was just surprised this was happening for the second time. Not forgetting a password seems pretty basic stuff.


----------



## ChrisC (May 8, 2018)

xenon said:


> As long as Find my iPhone hasn't been turned on, Magnus is right, you should be able to reset and wipe it with iTunes.


I've been struck by lightning. The original password has popped into my head. I'm currently stoned as well. Maybe Mary Jane thought it prudent to reveal the password to me. Lol! I'm now well chuffed. He he he. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He was able to sort it (I let him google the solution) I was just surprised this was happening for the second time. Not forgetting a password seems pretty basic stuff.



It's a known problem that no one's got a good answer to yet. A lot of the clients I work with are elderly and just starting using smart phones and alike. Trying to get them to set up a password that A: they'll remember and B: isn't 5 minutes work to hack is tricky. Then resetting it the next week when they've forgotten...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 8, 2018)

xenon said:


> It's a known problem that no one's got a good answer to yet. A lot of the clients I work with are elderly and just starting using smart phones and alike. Trying to get them to set up a password that A: they'll remember and B: isn't 5 minutes work to hack is tricky. Then resetting it the next week when they've forgotten...



My laptop has the right idea - iris recognition plus a password or passkey if that doesn’t work. Several avenues in seems a good idea. Perhaps easier to hack though.


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> My laptop has the right idea - iris recognition plus a password or passkey if that doesn’t work. Several avenues in seems a good idea. Perhaps easier to hack though.



Yeah, the fingerprint + passcode thing works well too. Except you still need a relatively strong password for your Apple ID to back it up. And at least on Apple stuff, you get nagged from time to time to enter it again. E.g. after an update.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 8, 2018)

xenon said:


> Yeah, the fingerprint + passcode thing works well too. Except you still need a relatively strong password for your Apple ID to back it up. And at least on Apple stuff, you get nagged from time to time to enter it again. E.g. after an update.



Also after it’s ran out of battery been recharged.


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2018)

The iTunes method is about to get harder!

iOS will soon disable USB connection if left locked for a week


----------



## alex_ (May 8, 2018)

ChrisC said:


> Ok, so my sister's gone through a divorce and her sons iPad mini needed to be erased and factory reset so we can sell it on. She doesn't know the password or the apple id/activation. I phone Crapple and in not so many words they told me it's been bricked.



If you have the receipt you can sort this out in an apple store, go there with some sort of proof of purchase and they will be able to unlock it.

It could just be the email which you received when you bought it.

This happens at work and we get the apprentice to go to the apple store to sort it. It’s annoying but apparently the rate of theft of smartphones has halved in the last ten years because they are now so hard to resell.

Alex


----------



## ChrisC (May 8, 2018)

alex_ said:


> If you have the receipt you can sort this out in an apple store, go there with some sort of proof of purchase and they will be able to unlock it.
> 
> It could just be the email which you received when you bought it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex, but after a bit of a puff on the ganja. The password popped into my head. I remembered it was I who setup the account. Lol! I thought cannabis was supposed to effect your memory by forgetting things. It seems that the opposite occurred in this case. 

Sent from my H8 using Tapatalk


----------

